# Semi-Pro!



## Brian R. VanCise (Feb 29, 2008)

Okay so who here is going to go see Semi-Pro with will Ferrel.

Here is a write up:
http://movies.msn.com/movies/movie.aspx?m=2102475

Four stars wow!

Here are some videos:
http://movies.msn.com/movies/movie.aspx?m=2102475&mp=t

Definately check out the clip: everybody panic!


----------



## terryl965 (Feb 29, 2008)

Yea I will see this with the boys.


----------



## lightning (Mar 19, 2008)

Count me in,I'll definetly see this movie.


----------

